# They said boy - not 100% convinced



## LuvallmyH

I'm 11w 3d, but they recorded11w 6d. They say boy, but my guy has said girl all along. Not disappointed either way. I just think 11&3 is a little early to make that call. 


Opinions please???


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I wouldn't say the nub looks boyish at all, it is curved upwards but I think that is just the way baby is lying iykwim? I also think 11 weeks is way too early to tell, the nub usually doesn't start rising until the 12 th week so the nearer to the 13th week you can get the better.
I would say you have 50/50 chance at the moment :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

"He" has a very girly heart rate too! 
165 at my first scan 7&4
166 at home 10&6
176 today!


----------



## yourstruly10

They can't tell at all at 11 weeks via ultrasound however I'd guess boy. My son had the highest heart rate of all three of my children and my other two are girls who's heart rates both sat between 140-145. My son's was always 150 plus lol


----------



## loeylo

My girly had a low hr which apparently means boy. I don't think you can tell at all at 11 weeks. My sonographer guessed girl at 14 weeks, but it was a just for fun guess (she was right, but tbh it was a 50/50 chance so not that impressive!)


----------



## lau86

Nub and skull do look boy imo


----------



## 6lilpigs

AS above posters have said the hormone which triggers the nub to change doesnt kick in til the 12th week with the 13th week being the best for nub guessing:) Will you be finding out or waiting for a surprise at birth??:)


----------



## LuvallmyH

I had the cell free dna testing done as well. I'll get the results next week. They are probably right, I have just felt it was a girl from the beginning. Considering how much of a surprise the pregnancy was, it shouldn't surprise me I am wrong, lol!


----------



## 6lilpigs

How exciting! Then for a guess Im going to go girl aswell for you:) The shape of it reminds me more of my previous girl nubs, so Im guessing off of the two clear lines and ignoring the angle!


----------



## LuvallmyH

They shape of it is throwing me off too! It doesn't look like my boys. I'll update as soon as I know. The important thing is everything looks healthy :)


----------



## Boo44

Your scan looks almost exactly like mine at 11+6! And he's a little boy. I'll try and attach it...

I was convinced the nub was too long and forked to be a boy. But turns out they all look like that at 11 weeks lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm going with boy- lovely pic&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## 3babesforme

that's a boy!


----------



## Misscalais

Id guess boy but not 100%


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Rei

11 weeks is way to early to tell the gender. That being said the whole heart rate thing is a myth XD my doctor guessed for fun at 14 weeks that I was having a boy based on heart rate but I am definitely having a little girl! I wouldn't buy blue just yet. Wait until your anatomy scan or at least until 16 weeks.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Confirmed, 100% healthy baby boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations on your little man!!


----------



## Boo44

Lovely! I've never seen a scan look so similar to mine so I'm not surprised!


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MerryAnn

congratulations :)


----------

